# Attacking his leash



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

We don't have a fence, so I have our 7 month old V on a 20' lead. He likes to carry his leash in his mouth. We walk around. We play fetch a bit, then he starts running in circles followed by going after the leash I am holding in my hand. I find it a bit scary. I say no no and settle which he finally does. 

Would appreciate any suggestions to stop this behavior


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

he is trying to play and also seems to be one of those vizslas who like to carry things around in their mouth. try and give him a toy to retrieve and carry during your walks. that way his brain gets more engaged and his mouth gets busy. one of mine used to find objects during our off leash walks and would carry it for 30 minutes, his favorite was an abandoned ball which was bigger than his head, haha. 
you can also look up how to teach the `hold` command and use in combination with the `give` command and get him to learn those so that he does not just drop the toy whenever he wants but he always gives you the toy when you want it. this are good brain games but also very useful skills to have for your vizsla.


----------

